# Front Load Washer and detergent.



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have had our front loading washer for a few years now and really enjoy having it but...I often find little "bleached" spots on colored clothes.Was told, by the company, to make sure to wash perhaps towels or barn clothes after the bleach is used because a small amount of water remanins in the washer drum and bleach water too. So have done that but still notice the little spots...anyone have any ideas for me...


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

The issue from front load washers is so exessive that they appear on political sites. Here's what happened. In 1996 Consumer Reports ran an article about how all the brands of washers were good and as long as there is a good supply of hot water, they will do a great job. At that time water restrictions were not part of what went into making washing machines. Since then, however, government regulation have required less and less water use. The result has been poor preformance. A few problems stand out. One has been the oder that clothes develop in these newer washers and a less often bleach and other contaminates remaining after the rinse cycle. Imagine that a dirty outfit was cleaned in the older ones and the next load washed fine, but that same level of soil makes the following load on the new washing machine gets the dirt from the previous load all over them. Some models built in 2011 and more in 2012 are improved from this, and as time goes on this will be less of a problem, I hope. One thing I do to make some extra money is restore older mashing machines and sell. I also restore other appliances, but the older washing machines are worth more if they then older dryers and the rest, because a lot of us don't want newer washing machines. There isn't much your repairman can do about it. If it were a top load with the same restriction on water, they can increase the amount of water. It isn't legal, but it can be(and frequently is) done, but a front load will leak out the door seal if you increase the water.


----------

